# Winkel in Steigung umrechnen



## lennysf (7. September 2005)

Hallo!

Kann mir einer sagen wie man in Vb einen Winkel in die Steigung umrechnen kann?


----------



## Shakie (7. September 2005)

Ist das jetzt ein VisualBasic- oder eher ein Matheproblem?

```
Steigung=Tan(Winkel)
```
Der Winkel muss im Bogenmaß angegeben sein!


----------



## Johannes Postler (8. September 2005)

Umrechnung Grad --> Bogenmaß:

Grad = Bogenmaß * 180 / pi

Umrechnung Bogenmaß --> Grad:

Bogenmaß = Grad * pi / 180


----------



## lennysf (9. September 2005)

Ok, vielen dank.


----------

